# What kills parvo?



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I took the girls to the vet today to get their kennel cough vaccine, because I'm going to be volunteering at the Humane Society this winter, and the woman there had said pretty much all the dogs had kennel cough this week. I don't want to bring anything home to my girls. They are both up to date on all theri vaccinations, I even double checked with the vet right there that they both had the final set of Parvo vaccine. 

Anyway, I am still wanting to be really careful about bringing anything home to them, as I know there are new strains of parvo and some different kennel cough ones that I know they may not be protected against. I am setting aside a pair of shoes, pants, jacket and gloves to wear while I'm at the shelter, and will leave them in the garage when I get home. 

My question though is.. if there does happen to be a case of Parvo while I'm working at the shelter, what can I wash my clothing in to be sure that the parvo virus would be killed? Obviously bleach would work, but most of the things i'm going to be wearing are blue... not white. Would Peroxide work or does that still stain colors? I know lysol kills parvo, but I can hardly pour lysol into the washing machine... Though I do plan to spray my shoes and jacket off with it in the garage. (Yea.. I know.. paranoid.) What else can I use??? 

This is kind of hard for me because I really want to help the animals in the shelter, but I'm still afraid to bring something home and get my girls sick or worse. I think I would just tip over dead if I brought something like that home to my girls.

Anyway, thanks for any help on this.


----------



## Reina (Aug 26, 2009)

I'd try Virkon. According to : http://www.sheltermedicine.com/portal/is_cleaning.shtml its effective against stuff like parvo, and you can use it to wash clothes. You could also get some to spray on your shoes. It smells good too C:

Also, I wouldn't be too worried about your dogs contracting anything. So long as their vaccinations are up to date, they should be good, so long as you are careful. I would also suggest you get your dogs titered to check their immunity/antibodies; it might help your nerves/help you make a decision whether or not to volunteer.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Yep, Bleach works. Personally I'd keep a shallow pan of it near whatever door you come thru and step in it with whatever shoes you were wearing there, then leave them out to dry. I'd also go straight to the laundry with whatever you were wearing.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok well, I just read some stuff online that says I can wash the clothes and stuff in Hydrogen Peroxide and it shouldn't hurt them.. (I think I'll be testing that first.. just in case LOL)


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

Peroxide most definitely will lighten colors on your non colorfast clothes and can "stain" dark colors the way bleach does. In fact you can take straight hydrogen peroxyde and "lighten" your hair with it. Be aware, though, that it'll bring out every red highlight you never knew you had and can result in a nice orange tone.


----------



## zoesbackyard (Oct 15, 2009)

Put 30 to 1 bleach in a spray bottle. After getting the areas pretty damp, use a steam cleaner with scalding hot water.


----------

